# Nook 3G - worth it?



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys for getting me to think about buying a refurbished nook - - - my very first kindle is only a month old!! 

Anyway, I'm not really sure what the advantage is of having a 3G nook.  Apparently the browser doesn't work over 3G?  So it's just for buying books?  Does it sync to the android app only if the 3G is on?

I'm mostly thinking of it for library books, and I guess those aren't available in the nook app anyway... so maybe just in case I ever start buying books on nook (or if they're free!)?  I can't stand B&N in general though....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If your main purpose is going to be library books, I'd stick with the wifi version.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have the wi-fi only Nook and have no need for 3G.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I also bought the Nook mostly for library books and bought the WiFi version only.  I've never missed not having the 3G.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

I have the Wifi Nook.  I don't think I've ever even used the Wifi except the first 5 minutes...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree - especially if you're just using it for library books.  Use the $30 you save to get a cover.


----------

